# Alpha-intensive



## Isidore Demsky

I've read about the alpha-privative, but is there such a thing as an alpha-intensive?


----------



## Perseas

Yes. Except the *alpha-privative* (*α στερητικό*), there is also the *alpha copulative* (*α αθροιστικό*), e.g. in ἀ-δελφός, ἀ-τάλαντος, ἀ-κόλουθος, and the *alpha intensive* (*α επιτατικό*), e.g. in the ancient adverb ἄγαν = πολύ or in _ατενής_. But the use of this alpha is doubted, according to the following online Greek dictionary, and some words that are referred to that belong either to alpha-privative or to alpha copulative. Αποτελέσματα για: "α-"


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Thank you.

But what does "but the use of this alpha is doubted" mean?

Are there times when an alpha prefix intensifies a word, or aren't there?

Do any modern scholars recognize the existence of the alpha intensive?

Does it really exist?

And can you give me an example of the alpha copulative?


----------



## Perseas

Isidore Demsky said:


> But what does "but the use of this alpha is doubted" mean?
> 
> Are there times when an alpha prefix intensifies a word, or aren't there?
> 
> Do any modern scholars recognize the existence of the alpha intensive?
> 
> Does it really exist?


Yes, there are times, when an alpha prefix intensifies a word. Some examples:
*ά*-βαθος (2nd meaning) = very deep, bottomless
*ά*-χλομος = very pale
*α*-τενής = fixed, steady, intent

However, some scholars, as I wrote in my previous post, argue that this alpha should not be regarded as an alpha intensive but either as alpha privative or as alpha copulative (depending on meaning).




Isidore Demsky said:


> And can you give me an example of the alpha copulative?


alpha copulative expresses unity. Some examples:
*α*-δελφός = brother (lit. from the *same* womb)
*α*-κόλουθος = folllower, coming next (initial meaning: he who walks the *same* route with another person)
*α*-θρόος = in close order, collective, numerous, abundant.
Here are some information: Copulative a - Wikipedia


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> Yes, there are times, when an alpha prefix intensifies a word. Some examples:
> *ά*-βαθος (2nd meaning) = very deep, bottomless
> *ά*-χλομος = very pale
> *α*-τενής = fixed, steady, intent


If I may chime in, the theory behind it is that alpha-copulative derives from the PIE prefix *sem- _together, with, in_ > IE zero-grade *sm̥- with parallels the Sanskrit स- (sa-) in सनामन् (sanāman) = _similar_, and Latin sem- = simplex.
In Greek this IE prefixal consonant by Grassman's law became ἁ- (hă-) and by psilosis ἀ- (ă-).


Perseas said:


> However, some scholars, as I wrote in my previous post, argue that this alpha should not be regarded as an alpha intensive but either as alpha privative or as alpha copulative (depending on meaning)


Some scholars -as Perseas posted- take this alpha as being nothing more than a further development of alpha-copulative, to be more precise IE *sm̥- > Sanskrit सम् (sam) = _altogether_, Greek ἅμ- (ham-) = adv. ἅμα (hắmă) = _together_.
Per Beekes, some scholars argue even further more, that this alpha-intensive arose from the zero-grade *n̥- of PIE *h₁en- _in_.
Also some consider it a development of the PIE privative *n- > zero-grade *n̥- > Greek *α-/*αν- (*a-/*an-) based of the vocalization of the nasal prefix in both the intensive *n̥- & privative *n̥-


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Perseas said:


> Yes, there are times, when an alpha prefix intensifies a word. Some examples:
> *ά*-βαθος (2nd meaning) = very deep, bottomless
> *ά*-χλομος = very pale
> *α*-τενής = fixed, steady, intent



But does *βαθος* mean deep or bottom?

If it means deep I can see how a*βαθος *would be an example of alpha intensive, but if it means bottom,  wouldn't a*βαθος *(bottomless, no bottom) just be another example of the privative alpha?

And how can the same word mean both very shallow, and very deep?

And what about αληθειαι (the Greek word for truth)?

Some sources say this is an alpha privative--λανθάνω with an alpha privative prefix, but that doesn't make any sense to me if λανθάνω means hidden or unnoticed, because unnoticed isn't synonymous with false, and noticed isn't synonymous with true.

If it were all truth would be recognized.

If αληθειαι is an alpha privative, wouldn't it's meaning be closer to "self-evident" then "true"?


----------



## Perseas

Isidore Demsky said:


> If it means deep I can see how a*βαθος *would be an example of alpha intensive,



Yes, in this sense "άβαθος" is an example of alpha intensive.



Isidore Demsky said:


> And how can the same word mean both very shallow, and very deep?


 It's because of the two uses of alpha (privative & intensive). However, I think most Greeks would understand "άβαθος" as shallow, having little depth. The other meaning is mostly attested in literature.



Isidore Demsky said:


> And what about αληθειαι (the Greek word for truth)?
> 
> Some sources say this is an alpha privative--λανθάνω with an alpha privative prefix, but that doesn't make any sense to me if λανθάνω means hidden or unnoticed, because unnoticed isn't synonymous with false, and noticed is
> n't synonymous with true.


That's true, but the term "αλήθεια" gradually took on the meaning of "truth".


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Perseas said:


> Yes, in this sense "άβαθος" is an example of alpha intensive.
> 
> It's because of the two uses of alpha (privative & intensive). However, I think most Greeks would understand "άβαθος" as shallow, having little depth. The other meaning is mostly attested in literature.
> 
> 
> That's true, but the term "αλήθεια" gradually took on the meaning of "truth".


Thank you.

But if βαθος means "bottom" aάβαθος wouldn't really be an example of alpha-intensive, it would just be another alpha privative (I.e. "no bottom"), wouldn't it?

Do you think there are any true alpha intensives in ancient or modern Greek (and do you know of any that modern scholars recognize)?


----------



## Perseas

Isidore Demsky said:


> But if βαθος means "bottom" aάβαθος wouldn't really be an example of alpha-intensive, it would just be another alpha privative (I.e. "no bottom"), wouldn't it?


"Depth" is the distance from the top to the "bottom". I understand "βάθος" as "depth". 
On the other hand, the alpha in "*ά*πατος" (πάτος=botomless) is clearly privative.



Isidore Demsky said:


> Do you think there are any true alpha intensives in ancient or modern Greek (and do you know of any that modern scholars recognize)?


Alpha intensive is a term of the Greek grammar. Some scholars however dispute the existence of this _alpha_. This is all I know!


----------

